# Movie Review: "Marley and Me" is great tearjerking comedy



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Kristina Blatt
Issue date: 2/9/09 Section: Arts and Entertainment

Looking for a great family comedy movie to go see? "Marley and Me" is perfect. It's got that ideal twist of comedy and action with a sad ending, which is a definite tearjerker.

The movie has been out for a little over a month and has been among the top movies at the box office. The movie teaches us that a dog doesn't care if we're rich or poor. If we give him our heart, he'll give us his. You might not get it at first, but you will see what that means as the movie goes along.

The story begins with two newspaper reporters, Jennifer Grogan (Jennifer Aniston) and John Grogan (Owen Wilson), who move down to West Beach, Florida, and work at competing newspapers.

Wilson's friend Sebastian tells him he should get a dog. So John surprises Jennifer by taking her to a puppy farm, where he lets her pick out a puppy. The lady sells them a puppy for $200, the cheapest of them all. Thus, the nickname "Clearance Puppy" comes up.

The puppy might look cute and innocent, but it's not as cute and innocent as you may think! This puppy eats like crazy, tears up their furniture, and barks like crazy when someone is coming to the door. Not to mention that he's a beggar. Marley won't even listen in obedience class, to the point where he gets kicked out. He's also scared of thunderstorms.

John begins as a reporter but then becomes a columnist who writes about his family and dog. He gets offered a job in Pennsylvania as a reporter, but doesn't take it until after his fortieth birthday. Jennifer tells him that she will follow him and do what he wants if this will make him happy.

The Grogans begin a family and have three kids. At this point they movie to the outskirts of Pennsylvania. Marley is older, and there are plenty of times when he is blamed for everything. Now why would someone blame a dog for everything? This dog is one friendly pooch, who is there for the family at all times. Jennifer has a miscarriage during her first time being pregnant, and the dog knew that something was wrong and began to help comfort her.

Marley gets older and has a problem with his stomach, which somehow gets twisted. John takes him to the vet, where the dog gets surgery for the problem. He makes it through, in spite of the fact that at his age the vet thought he wouldn't. Marley is safe for a while, but the problem comes back.

At this point he is too weak to go through any more surgery. From the surgery scene all the way to the end, the movie gets sad. The family makes a decision that is a hard one, but it's for the best. Marley is in pain and suffering, and that isn't good for any dog.

I don't want to ruin the ending and spoil this for anyone who hasn't seen the movie, but I think you can guess what ends up happening.

This movie is worth the money and is something that every one of all ages will enjoy.

Movie Review: "Marley and Me" is great tearjerking comedy - Arts and Entertainment


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi , i read the book about 18 mths ago, it was brill but a box of tissues was needed,:sad:i shall see the film just hope its as good as the book , sometimes seeing the film after reading the book can be a disappointment.


----------

